# Elecrolux slide-in range install help



## meboatermike (Oct 29, 2009)

I am confused as to what is preventing the range from sliding right straight back into place. Is it hitting against the wood on the sides or against the granite? Did the old range fit in place or was this range in there before the granite was installed?


----------



## RickC (Feb 11, 2007)

New cabinets - no old range. What keeps range from sliding in as far as it needs to go is the front triangular shaped section of the range sticks out about 5/8" on each side. The opening for the range is 30" but the opening for the lip part of the granite which overhangs the cabinet needs to be 31 1/2".


----------



## RickC (Feb 11, 2007)

*Picture of another's person range install w/o lip notch*

Here is a picture of another person's range installed. You can see that the front top side of the range hits lip of countertop. I want to notch my granite counter top sides in the lip section so that the opening is 31 1/2" on the lip section of the granite countertop and 30" opening for range for rest of the countertop. Is this a good idea? Suggestions....


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

RickC said:


> Here is a picture of another person's range installed. You can see that the front top side of the range hits lip of countertop. I want to notch my granite counter top sides in the lip section so that the opening is 31 1/2" on the lip section of the granite countertop and 30" opening for range for rest of the countertop. Is this a good idea? Suggestions....


It seems to be a simple problem. Measure the distance to the front of the stove that wraps the counter. Wrap some masking tape over each side. Slide the unit in place and trace the edge. Move the line in towards the stove inset, leaving 1/8" gap. Take a grinder and cut out the protrusion.
Ron


----------



## RickC (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes, my thoughts. Thanks Ron. Hope the granite fabricator coming out tomorrow is on the same wavelength. I am a little concerned with possible damage to cabinet with grinding. He will have to cut back 1 3/4" depth of granite lip.


----------

